
Virgin Hyperloop One Sets a New Speed Record - artsandsci
https://www.wired.com/story/hyperloop-speed-record-video/
======
kjrose
I’ve heard so many solid engineering reasons why this wouldn’t work on the
scale that musk originally put out.

Other than the response of “we will figure that out.” Has anyone resolved
issues like track expansion and catastrophic vacuum collapse and such?

I would love to see high speed rail or similar but I just don’t feel that this
is the most efficient way to get it.

~~~
pythonaut_16
I'm not sure, but I'm pretty excited to see private companies trying to tackle
the issue. Plus, when you look at the relative amounts of funds being spent
right now (the linked article mentions Virgin Hyperloop One raising $50
million), it's still a relatively small number compared to the billions spent
on social media and advertising companies and the defense industry.

If these private early companies can prove the concept is viable, there's
plenty of money out there to implement it and work through the problems.

------
pankajdoharey
Aah Still selling this snake oil?

